# Pics from opening day



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

No buck tag so hoping he will make if until next year!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Different angle


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Very cool nice buck as well 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

